# Sp daten e90



## luckysd (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks ;-) E89 is e90?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Beta Boy (6 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan i was wondering if you could sent me the latest sp daten from E90 (E91,E92,)


----------



## morningscifi (Oct 17, 2011)

@shawnsheridan Hello, would you please send me the latest sp daten file for the E90? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hamann E46 (Jan 23, 2002)

Hi Shawn, would you please send me the link to the latest SP Daten for E90 as well? Thanks


----------



## pablobarajas341 (8 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan I got a 07 335i E90, you think you can hook me up with the sp daten files. thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pablobarajas341 said:


> @shawnsheridan I got a 07 335i E90, you think you can hook me up with the sp daten files. thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## artsaew.studio (5 mo ago)

Hello i need spdaten e90 :/


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

artsaew.studio said:


> Hello i need spdaten e90 :/


PM sent.


----------



## NYCameron (5 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan Would it be possible for you to send me the latest e90 sp daten files also? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> @shawnsheridan Would it be possible for you to send me the latest e90 sp daten files also? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Joey418 (4 mo ago)

Hey @shawnsheridan could you send me the lastest sp--daten file for E90, itd be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Joey418 said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan could you send me the lastest sp--daten file for E90, itd be much appreciated. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## freshizdaword (4 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan can you send me the daten files for E90? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

freshizdaword said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan can you send me the daten files for E90? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Wassim320 (3 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan ,can i use sp daten files e9x for a bmw 128i e82 , if yes ,could you send them to me thank you .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wassim320 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan ,can i use sp daten files e9x for a bmw 128i e82 , if yes ,could you send them to me thank you .


PM sent.


----------



## Wassim320 (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you


----------



## Ibrain A Font (3 mo ago)

Hi Shawn just to confirm the Daten files from e89 work for e90 335i? if they dont can you please send me the need link. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ibrain A Font said:


> Hi Shawn just to confirm the Daten files from e89 work for e90 335i? if they dont can you please send me the need link. Thanks


Correct.


----------

